# GTO 04 Pros and cons



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Can anyone here in this forum tell me if its worth getting an GTO 04 over an 05? I heard there are problems with the 04. Can someone please list any problems they have had? I cant decide if i should get an 04 or an 05. I would save around $4000 for an 04 with low miles but if they end up having problems then i would rather get an 05 and not worry about it. Can someone list the problems? Your comments would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

I love my 04, BUT the 05 has better heads, better brakes! Had to change the hood on my 04 which I was okay with cause wasn't crazy about the stock one that Pontiac ended up putting on the 05s. Bottom LINE you well enjoy which ever one you get and we're never done playing with them anyway. Hey, I make put 05 heads on the 04 oneday just for the fun of it. LES


----------



## markdavid (Nov 29, 2009)

problems ?? what problems ?? have had an 04 and 05 since new,only problems i have had were minor everyday new car adjustment issues. 04 is still with me(50,000 miles)05 went with ex wife,which she sold later.i must say that i am still to this day very proud of the car.it has been a great car,was built better than i had figured it would and has the potential to be even faster than it already is. 04,05 or 06 ,as long as it`s a gto and hasn`t been in the wrong hands prior to you,you should be more than happy with it !!!! good luck with your search


----------



## mulebiscuit (Jan 11, 2010)

The 04 is definately a better option if you want to fly under the radar... I love the look in there eyes when this cavalier stomps there asses lol


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

I'll also say for the 04 there isn't any issues I've had past the normal wear and tear. All 3 years are similar in many ways so short of engine size your not changing much other than price maybe. They are all sweet cars so find a deal and go with it!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If your going to keep it stock... go with the LS2 for the extra ponies. Otherwise save the money and get the 04 and then mod it


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

if you want to race it at a track, *and plan on leaving it completely stock*, then don't buy the '04. for every reason other than that, buy the '04...... if you can't find an '05 or '06 for '04 type of money


----------



## 72soft-top (Jan 17, 2010)

Ive had my 04 GTO since Oct 2004. Only real issues for me were sagging stock rear springs (resulting in inside of all tires wearing prematurely). I had the driver side door lock motor replaced under warranty.
That's it.
Now has 56k miles. I didn't want to wait for the 05 LS2 version for only 50hp. I can easily get that back with mods.


----------



## deputycrawford (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey guys. The pros of the 04 are price. I can afford one. I hear they can all be modded and stay pretty close in performance. The 05-06 have 18 more cubes but that won't keep me from getting the 04 I'm looking at. 

Jerry


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

deputycrawford said:


> Hey guys. The pros of the 04 are price. I can afford one. I hear they can all be modded and stay pretty close in performance. The 05-06 have 18 more cubes but that won't keep me from getting the 04 I'm looking at.
> 
> Jerry


Word!


----------



## mrthomthom (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi! I'm new to this so excuse not knowing the proper steps. Does anyone have any knowledge of the Throttle Position Sensor? I have an 04 GTO with 50,000 miles. Recently the car runs 300 rpm above normal (under load) when its hot but normal rpm when its cold.This is effecting the trans shifts. My garage through a diag test found the TPS to be bad which was replaced without correcting the problem. This has been a head scratcher. Is there something else I should be looking at? Appreciate any input.
Thanks-mrthomthom


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

mass air flow might be dirty. replace it.or hot water steam it your self. don't use chemicals. next look to see if the 90 mm butterfly is closing all the way. check vacuum tubs etc.. prey it not the ecm.


----------

